# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كيف اصبح شيعيا

## عبد الكريم 1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بصراحه وبدون كذب انا سني من الحجاز
ولم اعرف او اسمع عن مذهب الشيعه الا من خلال قناة المستقله
وقد اعجبني اخلاقكم واتمنى ان اعرف المزيد عنكم
وكيف اصير شيعي
؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## واحد فاضي

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخوي عبدالكريم 1 حياك الله 

وان شاء الله تستفيد من هذا المنتدى الرائع بصراحه 
وبالنسبة لكونك سني فهذا شيء خاص بك وحدك 
وهذه قناعة شخصية بحته بالنسبة للمذهب لأي شخص في الدنيا بأجمعها 

وبالنسبة لمذهب الشيعه فالذي رأيته في قناة المستقلة فهي مناقشات بين المذاهب 
واذا أحببت أخي الكريم ان تعرف عن الشيعه أي شيء 
فعليك -وكنصيحه أخويه- أن تتقبل ما يعتقدون به بأنه يخصهم وحدهم ولا يلزمون به أي أحد آخر وعليك أخي الكريم أن تأخذ ما يعتقدون به من مصادرهم الخاصة بهم وليس مما يكتب عنهم من قبل المذاهب الأخرى أياً كانت ولهذا الشيء عدة أماكن وخاصة في عالم النت 
والحمد لله إن ما تسمع به من أخلاق الشيعه لهو من تعاليم الأئمة الأطهار الذين نعتقد بولايتهم فهم قدوتنا بعد الرسول الأعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله 
والذين أولهم أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وخاتمتهم القائم المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف
ويمكن أنك سمعت - وأنا اعتقد هذا - أكثر ما سمعت 
عن الشيعة بأنهم يجوزون زواج المتعة وأن عندهم التقية 
فأحب أن أخبرك أخي الكريم بأننا نعمل التقية حين الخوف على النفس أما هنا في عالم النت فلا توجد تقية لأننا في حيز كبير من الحرية وطرح حقيقة التشيع أمام العالم بدون خوف 

عموماً أخي الكريم الحديث يطول عن الشيعة والتشيع 
لكن نقول لك أخي أهلاً وسهلاً بك 
وبدون مجاملة 
حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً أخي 
بين أخوان أعزاء 
وأهم شيء أنه يوجد إحترام متبادل بين الطرفين 


تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالت قدرته
السلام عليكم اخي الغالي والعزيز عبد الكريم1
من خلال تجربتي كسني مستبصر  من تونس طرح مثل هذه الاسئلة ليس فيه فائدة
كيف اصبح شيعي؟
انصحكم بان تدرس الخط السني جيداوسالكم فيه إن؟ والفاهم يفهم؟
اصبح العالم اليوم قرية واحدة وفيه قنوات كثيرة كالكوثر طرح مطارحات في العقيدة لسيد كمال الحيدري
اخي لا تضيع وقتك بل  راسل العلماء اهل الاختصاص وهم قادرون على رد كل الشبهات التي تراودكم؟
والغريب في امركم ان القران الكريم  فيه اية لو طبقتها على نفسك تكون هي المفصل والحل:
في سورة البقرة
وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ [البقرة : 282]
والسلام من مؤمن فاهم ؟

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخوي عبدالكريم 1 حياك الله 
> 
> وان شاء الله تستفيد من هذا المنتدى الرائع بصراحه 
> وبالنسبة لكونك سني فهذا شيء خاص بك وحدك 
> وهذه قناعة شخصية بحته بالنسبة للمذهب لأي شخص في الدنيا بأجمعها  
> وبالنسبة لمذهب الشيعه فالذي رأيته في قناة المستقلة فهي مناقشات بين المذاهب 
> واذا أحببت أخي الكريم ان تعرف عن الشيعه أي شيء 
> فعليك -وكنصيحه أخويه- أن تتقبل ما يعتقدون به بأنه يخصهم وحدهم ولا يلزمون به أي أحد آخر وعليك أخي الكريم أن تأخذ ما يعتقدون به من مصادرهم الخاصة بهم وليس مما يكتب عنهم من قبل المذاهب الأخرى أياً كانت ولهذا الشيء عدة أماكن وخاصة في عالم النت 
> والحمد لله إن ما تسمع به من أخلاق الشيعه لهو من تعاليم الأئمة الأطهار الذين نعتقد بولايتهم فهم قدوتنا بعد الرسول الأعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله 
> ...



ماشاء الله تبارك الله

قمة في الاخلاق ووضوح في الكلام

أتمنى ان اتناقش معك في بعض الامور

اريد ان أفهم لماذا الشيعه يركزون على الامامة 
انا عرفت في مذهبنا أن المهم هو توحيد الله  ونقرأ كثيرا كل مايتصل بمعرفة الله سبحانه
ولم اعرف منذ ان كنت طفلا او اسمع احد يسب ال البيت عليهم وعلى رسلونا محمد ازكي صلاة وسلام
ونحن نكرر ذلك في كل صلاة

ولكن من خلال جولة قصيرة هنا وجدت من يلعن بعض الصحابة ويركز على الامامة فهل الله خلق الخلق للاهتمام بالامامة
وهناك من ينقل عن السنه انهم يلعنون وووو ومع اني ارى ان السنه يحبون ال البيت وال البيت يحبون الصحابة

اتمنى ان افهم مالفرق بين الشيعه والسنه
ولماذا غالب العرب سنه وغالب الشيعة وأأمتهم من بلاد فارس  رغم ان نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قرشي من مكة ومن أصل العرب 
؟؟؟؟

الله اعلم

فعلا نحن في آخر الزمان والانسان يفتن في دينه ولم يعد يفهم الانسان شيئا

اللهم يارب تهدينا للحق

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> بسمه تعالت قدرته
> 
> السلام عليكم اخي الغالي والعزيز عبد الكريم1
> من خلال تجربتي كسني مستبصر من تونس طرح مثل هذه الاسئلة ليس فيه فائدة
> كيف اصبح شيعي؟
> انصحكم بان تدرس الخط السني جيداوسالكم فيه إن؟ والفاهم يفهم؟
> اصبح العالم اليوم قرية واحدة وفيه قنوات كثيرة كالكوثر طرح مطارحات في العقيدة لسيد كمال الحيدري
> اخي لا تضيع وقتك بل راسل العلماء اهل الاختصاص وهم قادرون على رد كل الشبهات التي تراودكم؟
> والغريب في امركم ان القران الكريم فيه اية لو طبقتها على نفسك تكون هي المفصل والحل:
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


اخي الكريم لم افهم ماتقصد تحديدا

هل من مزيد توضيح

----------


## نور الهدى

*اخي عبد الكريم 1*

*بنسبة لمسئلة الامامه* 

*فمن مات ولم يعرف امام زمانه مات ميتة الجاهلية*




*وعن سؤالك بأن غالبية الشيعه من فارس هذا لا اساس له من الصحة* 

*فالشيعه في كل مكان البحرين موجودين عجم ولكن الاكثرية عرب اصليين* 

*ولبنان* 

*والعراق* 


*والسعودية القطيف عرب اصليين ومن يقول انهم عجم ؟؟*

*ومختلف الدول الخليجية والعربية الشيعه عرب واصلهم عربي* 

*والتشيع ابتدأ بالعرب اولا والتاريخ كله يشهد* 

*مع وجود اصحاب من بلاد فارس* 

*والشيعه في فارس لم يظهروا على السطح الا بنجاح ثورة الامام الخميني قدس سره* 

*ولي عودة ان شاء الله* 

*وبدلائل اذا سمح لي الوقت بذلك ورد على اسئلتك* 

*وان شاء الله اخواننا الاعضاء ما بيقصرو بعد*

----------


## نور الهدى

*عقائدنا هي الأصول الخمسة التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي الحنيف، والأركان الحقة التي (نشيّد عليها إيماننا) وفطرة*


* الله التي فطر الناس عليها ولا يقبل عملاً بغيرها، وهي المعارف الإلهية التي تقرب إلى الله زلفى وتوجب الجنة في*

* العقبى*


*هي (التوحيد، والعدل، والنبوة، والإمامة، والمعاد)، بمعنى إننا نشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ولا نظير، له*

* الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا، صفاته عين ذاته واحد أحد، فرد صمد ولا حول ولا قوة إلا به وهو على كل شيء*

* قدير.*


*ونشهد أن محمداً عبده المصطفى ورسوله المرتضى أشرف الخلق أجمعين وخاتم الرسل والنبيين جاء مصدقاً لما بين*

* يديه من الكتب والمرسلين. وأن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب وسيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء وأبناءهما الأئمة*

* المعصومين (عليهم السلام) حجج الله على الخلق وأولوا الأمر الذين آتاهم الله ما لم يؤتِ أحداً من العالمين.. بهم تتولى*

* ومن أعدائهم نتبرأ ولهم نسلم وقد صدقوا في كل ما جاؤوا به عن الله تعالى من الأصول والفروع وغيرها في الدنيا*

* والآخرة وما بينهما، كما حق ما أخبروا به عن المبدأ والمعاد وأمور الكون والكائنات من قبل المولى القدير. أما الدليل*

* فهو الكتاب الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه والسنة المطهرة والعقل السليم والفطرة الخالصة.*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الإمامة هي الامتداد الطبيعي لقيادة النبي الأكرم(صلى الله عليه وآله) فكما أن النبي المرسل هو المجسد لتعاليم الرسالة ومطبقها كذلك الإمام من بعده فلا يمكن أن تبقى الرسالة دون منفذ له صلاحيات تشريعية معينة و(كما نعتقد أنها كالنبوة لطف من الله تعالى فلا بد أن يكون في كل عصر إمام هاد يخلف النبي في وظائفه من هداية البشر وإرشادهم إلى ما فيه الصلاح والسعادة في النشأتين وله ما للنبي من الولاية العامة على الناس لتدبير شؤونهم ومصالحهم وإقامة العدل بينهم ورفع الظلم والعدوان من بينهم وعلى هذا فالإمامة استمرار للنبوة والدليل الذي يوجب إرسال الرسل وبعث الأنبياء هو نفسه يوجب أيضاً نصب الإمام بعد الرسول)*
*وعلى هذا لا يمكن أن نقول أن الرسالة السماوية لوحدها تكفي لهداية الناس وتحصينهم من الانحراف بل لابد من منفذٍ أمين لهذه الرسالة، له الصلاحية التشريعية والتنفيذية وبه أتم الله سبحانه نعمته ولطفه فعين القيادة الشرعية بعد النبي في الأئمة الأطهار من أهل البيت ولم يترك المجتمع الإسلامي دون هذا التوضيح ليتخبط في أهوائه ضمن الفوضى المتوقعة لو تركت المسألة سدى ولا يمكن أن نتصور بأن المسألة تركت دون تشريع وخاصة لو عرفنا أن هذه المسألة وهي خلافة الرسول الأعظم(صلى الله عليه وآله) من أخطر المسائل في حياة المسلمين فهي السبب الرئيسي في جمع الكلمة أو تفريقها بين المسلمين. ونحن نجد الشريعة الإسلامية في منهجها التفصيلي والشامل ما تركت أبسط الحاجات وأدقها في الحياة إلا وبينته بتوضيح كامل في القوانين الشخصية والاجتماعية والصحية فهكذا شريعة كاملة غير ناقصة لا يمكن أن تسدل الستار على مسألة من أخطر المسائل وأهمها والحال أننا نؤمن بأن الإسلام دين كامل وشامل ودائم والله سبحانه أنزل في يوم عيد الغدير حين أعلن النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله) الإمامة للإمام علي (عليه السلام) قوله تعالى:*
*(اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا). [سورة المائدة: الآية 3].* 
*فهل يمكن أن تترك مسألة من أعمق المسائل وأحوجها بل أخطرها في حياة المسلمين؟ والحال أن المجتمع الإسلامي بحاجة إلى نظرية قيادية تقوده في كل ظرف وعلى مدى الأزمان لأن عدم وجود هذا التطبيق العملي الصحيح للإسلام مع كل عصر يعد نقصا في المنهج القرآني وحاشاه من النقص. فإذن لا بد من إمام معصوم قائد وخليفة للرسول وكما كان المجتمع والقرآن بحاجة إلى الرسول الأكرم(صلى الله عليه وآله) تبقى الحاجة لخلافة النبي أي قيادة الأئمة(عليهم السلام) لتطبيق القرآن واستمرار تنفيذ الأحكام الشرعية على الأرض. قال تعالى:*
*(إنما أنت منذر ولكل قوم هاد). [سورة الرعد: الآية 7].* 
*وقال الإمام الباقر(عليه السلام): (إن الحجة لا تقوم لله عز وجل على خلقه إلا بإمام حي يعرفونه).* 
*فلا بد إذن من استمرار قيادة النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله) في الأمة بالخلافة التي تتمتع بصفاته ومؤهلاته(صلى الله عليه وآله) ويقول الإمام الصادق(عليه السلام): (من مات وليس عليه إمام حي ظاهر مات ميتة جاهلية).* 
*وحديث الرسول الأعظم(صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول فيه: (من مات وهو لا يعرف إمامه مات ميتة جاهلية). وهذه الروايات شاخصة تبين الحقيقة فلا يمكن أن تخلو الأرض من حجة شرعية وقيادة تمثل قيادة النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله) في إدارة الناس وتوضيح واجباتهم وتبيان شؤونهم يقول الإمام الصادق(ما تبقى الأرض يوماً واحداً بغير إمام منا تفزع إليه الأمة) وفي رواية أخرى (لو بقيت الأرض بغير الإمام لساخت) ورواية ثالثة (إن الأرض لا تكون إلا وفيها حجة إنه لا يصلح الناس إلا ذلك ولا يصلح الأرض إلا ذلك).* 
*فلذلك نرى أن الحكام الذين تسلطوا على زمام أمور المسلمين بعد النبي الأكرم حاربوا هذه الصفوة المباركة بكل الوسائل – سجناً وتعذيباً ومطاردةً وقتلاً – كما صنع يزيد بن معاوية بالإمام الحسين في واقعة كربلاء، فهو يدري حقاً منزلة الإمام الحقيقية ويعلم يقيناً أن الإمام الحسين هو الامتداد الشرعي الوحيد لقيادة النبي محمد(صلى الله عليه وآله) فهو صاحب الحق بالخلافة لكن يزيد وأمثاله يفكرون بعقلية الحكام والأمراء هدفهم التسلط والتحكم بالناس لا غير، فدفعتهم الدنيا حتى حولوا هاجس الخوف من أئمة الحق إلى صراع دامٍ فلاحقوا أئمة أهل البيت(عليهم السلام) في كل مكان من أول الأئمة حتى أخرهم حيث غيب الله ولي أمره القائم المؤمل وهو الإمام الثاني عشر بعد ما عزم الحكام على قتله فهو غائب عن الأنظار سيظهره الله فيما بعد ليملأ الأرض عدلاً وقسطاً بإذنه تعالى. فرب سائل يسأل عن الروايات الماضية كيف أن الأرض لا تخلو من حجة ولو بقيت بغير إمام لساخت بأهلها فهل يوجد اليوم إمام وخليفة بالمعنى الشرعي للرسول الأعظم(صلى الله عليه وآله)، نعم من المؤكد إنه موجود لكنه غائب مغمور يقول الإمام علي(عليه السلام): (اللهم لابد لك من حجج في أرضك حجة بعد حجة. . . لئلا يتفرق أتباع أوليائك ظاهر غير مطاع أو مكتتم خائف يترقب إن غاب عن الناس شخصهم في حال هدنتهم في دولة الباطل فلن يغيب عنهم علمهم وآدابهم. . . ).* 
*ويقول الإمام الباقر(عليه السلام): (لم تخل الأرض منذ خلق الله آدم من حجة لله فيها ظاهر مشهور أو غائب مستور).*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم يا أخي الكريم اهلا بك بين أهلك 
وأصدقائك وأخوانك .... أخي العزيز 
المذهب الشيعي هو مذهب اهل البيت عليه السلام
وان كانت أخلاقنا رفيعه فمنهم هم الذين علمونا هذا
ونحن لا نعمل شيء من أنفسنا فما يأمرنا به الرسول نأخذ
وما ينها عنه نتركه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
<ياعلي إن شيعتنا خلقو من فاضل طينتنا يفرحون لفرحنا ويحزنون لحزننا>
والخلاف بين السنه والشيعه بسبب الخلافه وبسبب أمور أخرى لايسعني ذكرها الان 
ولاكن سبب الخلافه هو السبب الاول ونحن نقول بأن الامام علي عليه السلام
هو الخليفه الأول بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وهذا الكلام ليس من انفسنا أخرجناه
بل من أمر من الله عز وجل على لاسان جبرائيل عليه السلام إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
بقوله تعالى<يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته والله يعصمك من الناس إن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين>وبعد نزول هذه الايه الكريمه.جمع الرسول الناس ليخبرهم عن ما اتاه جبريل من ربه في مكان يسمى غدير خم ثم أمر الناس بأن ينصبو له منبر ثم صعد ععليه أفضل الصلاة الوسلام ثم قال ألست أولى منك بأنفسكم قالو بلى يارسول الله ثم أخذ بيد علي بن أبي طالب ورفعها نحو السماء حتى بان بياض أبطيهما ثم قال صلى الله عليه واله من كنت مولاه فهذا علياً مولاه اللهم والي من ولاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره وخذل من خذله وأدر الحق معه أين مادار علي مني بمنزلت هارون من موسى أي أنهُ لا نبي من بعدي.. وهذه اشاره [ان علي عليه السلام وهو الخليفه بعد الرسول.
ثم نزلت الايه الشريف (اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا). وهذا الحديث موجود في الصحيحين
صحيح مسلم وصحيح البخاري فهاذا دليل على أنه الحق مع علي
كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم <علي مع الحق والحق مع علي>
وفي حديث اخر بفضل الامام علي عليه السلام<أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها> وفي حديث اخر<علي مع القرأن والقرأن مع علي><علي القرأن الناطق> فهذه كلاها ادله تثبت [بأن الامام علي هو الخليفه بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فلماذا الانكار وأخفاء الحق لا أعلم مع أنه موجود في كتبكم وصحاحكم.. سأكم بقيت الموضوع لاحقا إنشاءالله إذا اتسع الوقت]
تحياتي لك أخي العزيز..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مرحباً بك اخي الكريم في عالمنا الرائع واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يهدي من ارادا الهدايه والفوز برضاء الله عز وجل ورضاء رسوله واهل بيته عليهم افضل الصلاة واتم السلام* 

*اخي الكريم ماراح اطول عليك لانه الاخوان ولاخوات قبلي ماقصروا يعطيهم الله الف عافيه* 

*راح اقول لك ليش احنا نحب اهل البيت ونواليهم*

*1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « أدبوا أولادكم على ثلاث خصال : حبّ نبيكم ، وحب أهل بيته ، وقراءة القرآن » 
2 ـ وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « أُذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ، أُذكركم الله في أهل بيتي ، أُذكركم الله في أهل بيتي » 
3 ـ وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام : « أحسن الحسنات حبنا ، وأسوأ السيئات بغضنا »



حبّهم حبّ الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم من نعمه ، وأحبوني لحبّ الله ، وأحبّوا أهل بيتي لحبّي » 
2 ـ وعن زيد بن أرقم ، قال : كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فمرّت فاطمة عليها السلام وهي خارجة من بيتها إلى حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ومعها ابناها الحسن والحسين ، وعلي عليهم السلام في آثارهم ، فنظر إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فقال :

«من أحبّ هؤلاء فقد أحبّني ، ومن أبغضهم فقد أبغضني » 
3 ـ وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام : « سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول : أنا سيد ولد آدم ، وأنت يا علي والاَئمة من بعدك سادة أُمتي ، من أحبنا فقد أحبّ الله ، ومن أبغضنا فقد أبغض الله ، ومن والانا فقد والى الله ، ومن عادانا فقد عادى الله ، ومن أطاعنا فقد أطاع الله ، ومن عصانا فقد عصى الله » 
4 ـ وقال الاِمام الصادق عليه السلام : « من عرف حقنا وأحبنا ، فقد أحبّ الله تبارك وتعالى »



حبّهم أساس الاِسلام :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « أساس الاِسلام حبي وحب أهل بيتي » 
2 ـ وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « لكلِّ شيء أساس ، وأساس الاِسلام حبنا أهل البيت » 
3 ـ وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام : « قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : يا علي ، إنّ الاِسلام عريان ، لباسه التقوى ، ورياشه الهدى ، وزينته الحياء ، وعماده الورع، وملاكه العمل الصالح ، وأساس الاِسلام حبّي وحبّ أهل بيتي »



حبّهم عبادة :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « حب آل محمد يوماً خير من عبادة سنة ومن مات عليه دخل الجنة ».
2 ـ وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « اعلم أنّ أول عبادته المعرفة به.. ثم الايمان بي والاقرار بأنّ الله أرسلني إلى كافة الناس بشيراً ونذيراً وداعياً إلى الله باذنه وسراجاً منيراً ، ثم حب أهل بيتي الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيراً » 
3 ـ وقال الاِمام الصادق عليه السلام : « إنّ فوق كل عبادةٍ عبادةً ، وحبنا أهل البيت أفضل عبادة »



حبّهم علامة الايمان :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « لا يؤمن عبد حتى أكون أحبُّ إليه من نفسه ، وأهلي أحبُّ إليه من أهله ، وعترتي أحبُّ إليه من عترته ، وذاتي أحبُّ إليه من ذاته »

2 ـ وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « لا يحبنا أهل البيت إلاّ مؤمن تقي ، ولا يبغضنا إلاّ منافق شقي ».
3 ـ وقال الاِمام الباقر عليه السلام : « حبنا إيمان ، وبغضنا كفر» 
4 ـ وقال عليه السلام : « إنّما حبنا أهل البيت شيء يكتبه الله في قلب العبد ، فمن كتبه الله في قلبه لم يستطع أحد أن يمحوه ، أما سمعت الله يقول : ( أولئك كتبَ في قلُوبِهِم الاِيمان وأيّدَهُم بِروحٍ مِنهُ ) فحبنا أهل البيت من أصل الاِيمان »



حبّهم علامة طيب الولادة :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مشيراً إلى أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام : « يا أيُّها الناس امتحنوا أولادكم بحبّه ، فإنّ علياً لا يدعو إلى ضلالة ، ولا يبعد عن هدىً ، فمن أحبّه فهو منكم ، ومن أبغضه فليس منكم » 
2 ـ وروي عن أبي بكر أنّه قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم خيّم خيمة ، وهو متكىَ على قوس عربية ، وفي الخيمة علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ، فقال : « معشر المسلمين ، أنا سلم لمن سالم أهل الخيمة ، وحرب لمن حاربهم ، ولي لمن والاهم ، لا يحبّهم إلاّ سعيد الجَدّ طيب المولد ، ولا يبغضهم إلاّ شقي الجدّ رديء الولادة »

3 ـ وعن أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لاَبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال :« قال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : يا أبا ذر ، من أحبّنا أهل البيت فليحمد الله على أوّل النعم . قال : يا رسول الله ، وما أول النعم ؟ قال : طيب الولادة ، إنّه لا يحبنا إلاّ من طاب مولده » 
4 ـ وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « يا علي ، من أحبني وأحبك وأحبّ الاَئمة من ولدك ، فليحمد الله على طيب مولده ، فإنّه لا يحبنا إلاّ من طابت ولادته ، ولا يبغضنا إلاّ من خبثت ولادته » 
5 ـ وقال الاِمام الصادق عليه السلام : « والله لا يحبنا من العرب والعجم إلاّ أهل البيوتات والشرف والمعدن ، ولا يبغضنا من هؤلاء وهؤلاء إلاّ كل دنس ملصق » 
6 ـ وقال عبادة بن الصامت : كنّا نبور (4)أولادنا بحبّ علي بن أبي طالب ، فإذا رأينا أحداً لا يحبُّ علي بن أبي طالب ، علمنا أنّه ليس منّا ، وانه لغير رشدة 
7 ـ وقال محبوب بن أبي الزناد : قالت الاَنصار : إن كنّا لنعرف الرجل لغير أبيه ببغضه علي بن أبي طالب



حبهم ممّا يُسأل عنه يوم القيامة :
1 ـ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « أول مايُسأل عنه العبد حبّنا أهل البيت »

2 ـ وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « لا تزول قدما عبدٍ يوم القيامة حتى يُسأل عن أربع : عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن جسده فيما أبلاه ، وعن ماله فيما أنفقه ومن أين كسبه ، وعن حبنا أهل البيت » 
3 ـ وعنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مثله ، وزاد في آخره : فقيل : يا رسول الله ، فما علامة حبكم ؟ فضرب بيده على منكب عليّ عليه السلام.*


*اتمنى اني قدمت لك اخي ولو القليل من حقهم سلام الله عليهم*

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

شكرا لتجاوبكم معي ياأخوان

بالنسبة للاخ الذي رد علي وقال يوجد شيعة عرب اقول نعم يوجد ولكن ان سؤالي 
كالتالي

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرشي من أصل العرب وولد في أرض الحجاز وكذلك على رضي الله عنه وابنائه
فلماذا الشيعه أكثرهم من بلاد فارس
نعم هناك عرب شيعة ولكنهم قلة قلية ثم يوجد قرشيون كثير جدا  ليسوا شيعة ويوجد اشراف اكثر ليسوا شيعة أقصد  بمعنى كشيعة فارس 

هذا فيما يخص الرد في هذا الجانب 

أما ماتم التركيز عليه في الاجابة على تساؤلاتي فلست حتى الان اجد الاجابة حيث انني اخبرتكم أننا نحفظ كثيرا من الاحاديث في فضل علي رضي الله عنه ومنها لأعطين الراية اليوم رجل يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله وكان علي رضي الله عنه
واحاديث كثيرة في فضلة وفي فضل الحسن والحسين وفاطمة عليهم  وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة والتسليم

ثم اننا تعلمنا أن من لم يقل التشهد الاخير في الصلاة فصلاته باطلة ونص التشهد كما تعلمنا
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت .............................................الخ 

كلنا نعرفه 
فنحن كما ترون نحب آل البيت

للاسف لازلت لم اجد الجواب

ماذا أفعل لكي أكون شيعيا؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

أخي الكريم  هل سؤالك كيف تصبح شيعي؟؟

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

فهمت استفهامك
فأنت تتوقع شئ غير الظاهر
وانا كما قلت كيف اصبح شيعيا 
فأنا اسعى لمعرفة الحق إن شاء الله 
فإن كنت على حق بقيت عليه وإلا فما المانع من التشيع اذا كان هذا ماسيوصلني الى الجنة 
ولكني صريح منذ البدايه 
فأريد أن اقتنع تماما وأنا اسأل لما رأيت منكم من اخلاق جميله وحلم وحسن تعامل فهذا شجعني للسؤال وكما ترون فأنا لا أحي السب والشتام ولكني اتكلم بما تربية عليه فصعب على الانسان ان يغير مذهبه الذي تربى عليه
فهل اسئلتي تضايقكم 
ان كانت كذلك فقط ارسلوا لي على الخاص وانا سأتوقف تماما ولن أدخل في نقاش مرة اخرى
وإن لم تكن فتحملوني
وللعلم فمن يحذرني من التشيع يقول ان غالب احاديثكم غير موجوده في كتبنا
فلذلك لن اعتمد في الحديث معكم على الاحاديث وسأكتفي بصريح القران وببعض مايشكل على عقلي فهمه

اتمنى ان اكون خفيف ظل عليكم جميعا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بك اخي الكريم عبد الكريم 1

فأنت بين اخوانك 

 اخي الكريم انت لم تضايق احدا بوجودك استمر في المراسلة والسؤال الى ان تصل الى مبتغاك 

فكما ذكرت ليس من السهل ان تغير مذهبك وتغير ما ربيت عليه طيلة  سنوات عمرك

اجعل خطوتك الاولى اخي الكريم عي الدعاء والتوكل على الله في ما هو صلاح لك 

( انما الأعمال بالنيات ) تبعا للحديث الشريف اخي الكريم اجعل نيتك دائما يقضة وعلى لسانك دائما رددها 

مع الصلاة على محمد واله كي يسهل عليك الوصول لما تريد

واظن الجماعة ما قصروا وكلنا في الخدمة

سؤالك كيف اصبح شيعيا لايمكن ان نعطيك طريقة  او عمل معين لا هي مسألة قناعة وانتماء 

اقرأ واطلع عن امر مذهبك والمذهب الذي تود الإلتحاق به الى ان تصل الى أي المذهبين تريد

وعليك اخي الكريم بقراءة كتب المستبصرين افضل

انت بين اخوانك

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالت قدرته
غريب امرك اخي الغالي كيف انك لم تفهم ماهو قصدي
فرق بين من يريد ان يبحث عن الحق وبين من يعتبر نفسه انه على حق ولكن.....؟
لو ترجع وتستوعب القران الكريم ستفتح لك ابواب كثيرة
واليكم هذا الحديث الرائع عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام ورغم مكانته لم يروي البخاري ولو حديث عن الصادق عليه السلام وتقولون نحب اهل البيت ع بل ازيدكم علم يا اخي الغالي والعزيز ان الاحاديث المروية في البخاري ومسلم عن ام المؤمنين عائشة في  فضائل الزهراء ع كحديث
((فاطمة الزهراء ع سيدة نساء العالمين))  روت هذه الاحاديث نكاية في معاوية لانه قتل اخيها محمد بن ابو بكر ولم تخرج هذه الاحاديث الافي اوخر حياتها
اخي لي سؤال؟
هل الاكثرية العدادية هم اهل الحق؟
والقران ينفي ذلك
لما ترجع الى اتباع اهل السنة اكثرية من العجم   اندونسيا وماليزيا وووو
هل نقل ان سنة هم العجم؟
اخي الغالي: بخاري ومسلم   ليسوا عرب وهما مرجعك في الحديث
ولكن بلاد فارس مرجعم في الاحاديث : محمد وعلي والحسن والحسين........... في الاحاديث
اخي وعدتك بحديث للامام الصادق ع
(( ان الله تجلى لعباده في كتابه ولكن اكثر الناس لا يبصرون))
وان شاء الله لا تكون من الذين لا يبصرون؟

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

نقطة الخلاف الرئيسة بين المذاهب الإسلامية هي
الإمامة
فكل مذهب له وجهة نظر فيها
ومن هذا الخلاف تشعبت الا ختلافات
ولكن مايتفق عليه المسلمون أكثر مما اختلفوا فيه
هذا ما أكد عليه مجمع التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية في طهران
وبإمكانك زيارة موقع الوحدة لتعرف آراء العلماء المنصفين من سائر المذاهب الإسلامية 
وإذا أردت بصدق معرفة الحقيقة
فا قرأ التاريخ جيدًا ثم تفضل للنقاش الإيجابي الذي يخضع للمنطق والإنصاف
ويهدف إلى الحقيقة لا الغلبة

ودمتَ بخير

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> بسمه تعالت قدرته
> 
> غريب امرك اخي الغالي كيف انك لم تفهم ماهو قصدي
> فرق بين من يريد ان يبحث عن الحق وبين من يعتبر نفسه انه على حق ولكن.....؟;;كل انسان يعتبر نفسه على الحق وإلا لما أتبع ماهو عليه
> وقد ذكرت بوضوح ماأنا عليه ولم أقدح في أحد وقد ذكرت بوضوح وأنا مسلم سألتزم بما قلت في حال كوني اضايق احد منكم فعليه فقط بإخباري وانا سأنسحب
> لو ترجع وتستوعب القران الكريم ستفتح لك ابواب كثيرة    نعم ماقلت 
> واليكم هذا الحديث الرائع كل حديث يثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو رائع وقد ذكرت أني سأتجنب الخوض في الأحاديث وذكرت السبب عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام ورغم مكانته لم يروي البخاري ولو حديث عن الصادق عليه السلام وتقولون نحب اهل البيت ع نحن فعلا نحبهم من يتهمني بأني أكرههم فهو خصمي أمام الله
> والله الذي أجرى في عروقي الدم والحياة أني أحب كل من أحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مابلغني من ذلك وأخص على وفاطمة والحسن والحسين عليهم وعلى نبينا افضل صلاة وأتم سلام
> 
> ...



 
هذا ماأردت قوله جمعني الله وإياكم على حب مايحب الله ورسوله
اللهم آمين

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> نقطة الخلاف الرئيسة بين المذاهب الإسلامية هي
> الإمامة لعلك ترجع لمبدأ حديثي حيث لاأعرف الفرق بيننا 
> فكل مذهب له وجهة نظر فيها هل المهم التوحيد ومعرفة لماذا أرسل الله رسوله صلى الله عليه أم من الإمام عن نفسي مايشغلني هو كيف أعبد من رباني بنعمه أما الرسل والملائكة ومن أخبر عنه الرسول فأنا ملزم بمعرفة ذلك والايمان به ومايقتضيه ذلك من الاقوال والافعال دون الخروج عن عبادة الله سبحانه فقد قال تبارك وتعالى {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }الذاريات56
> ومن هذا الخلاف تشعبت الا ختلافات
> ولكن مايتفق عليه المسلمون أكثر مما اختلفوا فيه
> هذا ما أكد عليه مجمع التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية في طهران
> وبإمكانك زيارة موقع الوحدة لتعرف آراء العلماء المنصفين من سائر المذاهب الإسلامية بل أنا هنا لأعرف ممن هم في مستواي تقريبا مايؤمنون به فأفهم بسهولة أكثر
> وإذا أردت بصدق معرفة الحقيقة ذكرت أني ملزم نفسي بالأخذ بالحق إن تبين لي ( راجع مبدأ الحديث وبقية ردودي )
> فا قرأ التاريخ جيدًا ( المشكل في التاريخ من أين آخذه؟؟ )ثم تفضل للنقاش الإيجابي الذي يخضع للمنطق ولذلك أنا هنا للاخذ بالمنطق والإنصاف
> ...



اللهم اهدنا جميعا لما تحب وترضى

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اخي الكريم
ضع كل الاسأله التي تريد معرفت أجوبتها وانشاءالله سنجيب على مايدور في ذهنك
أي ضع اسأله عن ما تريد معرفته او تريد الاستفسار عنه
 وإن شاءالله ستتبع الحق بإدن الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أخي عبدالكريم 1 حياك الله أخي الكريم  
والشكر موصول لك أولاً للتواجد الكريم  
أحببت أن أكون متواجداً هنا بعد طرح الترحيب الأول لكن ولسبب خارج عن الإرادة لم يتسن لي التواجد  
فأرجو قبول العذر  
بداية طرحت تساؤلاً عن كون الإخوان السنة يحبون الصحابة بمجملهم ويحبون أيضاً أهل البيت بدون تفريق بين الإثنين 
وأما الشيعة فهو يحبون ( بعض الصحابة ) وأهل البيت خصوصاً دون غيرهم - وهذه إعادة لصياغة سؤالك من قبلي -  
ففي البداية أحب أن أقول لك أخي الكريم 
بأننا أول الأمر تجردنا من تقديس كل الصحابة (رض)
وأهل البيت(ع) وبحثنا في الكتب المعتبرة عند العالم الإسلامي كله 
من صحيح البخاري ومسلم ( الكتب الأصلية المعتبرة ) وليس الشروح التي عليها من أي أحد من أعلام المسلمين 
وكذلك غيرهم من الكتب المعتبرة الأخرى
كالصواعق المحرقه لإبن حجر وغير ذلك من الكتب المعتبرة كما أسلفت  
وعملنا المقارنة بين ما جاء فيها من أحاديث صحيحة السند 
وهكذا حتى بقت - كما معتقد - وهو الحق لدينا 
بقت الصفوة من الصحابة وأهل البيت خصوصاً  

لكن بداية وكما أسلفنا بأنه - وهذا أمر اتفق معك أخي - هو بالغ الصعوبة جداً جداً جداً - 
فمن تربى من الصغر على نهج واحد فمن الصعب عليه أن يتجرد من كل ما تعلم ليبدأ من جديد 
لكن طالب الحق والمفتش عن الحق يجب عليه تحمل الصعاب  
-- وهذه أولى نصائحي -- 
وستذكر هنا أسماء عدة كتب -ربما- فلتكن هذه الكتب هي الزاد ولأساس التي ستم الرجوع اليه 
وأشدد هنا على الكتب المعتبرة ويسبقها جميعها القرآن الكريم 
على مبلغه أشرف الصلاة والسلام 
وأرجوا أخي الكريم أن يكون الرجوع للكتب المعتبرة فقط دون الشروح عليها من أي أحد

ولي عودة للتساؤل الذي طرحته 
في الموضوع

وذلك لكي يتم الإتفاق على الطريقة الصحيحة في الإجابة على التساؤلات  



هذا وبالله التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخي الكريم

نحن معك في كل ما تريد وتود السؤال عنه

فقط انوي وتوكل على الله والله معك

واعلم انك لست الوحيد الذي طل علينا 

بهذا الغرض نحن نعين والله هو الموفق

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

ياجماعة الخير
عشان ماتكثر الصفحات بدون ماأستفيد 
اشكركم على ترحيبكم
ولكن دعوني اسأل سؤال سؤال وانتم حددوا احد يجيب على كي لايتشعب الموضوع

واسئلتي اعتبروها فقط منطقية يعني اريد جواب عقلي وليس نقلي إلا المتفق عليه بيننا  وهو القرآن

سؤالى الاول

لماذا غالب من يتبع المذهب الشيعي ليسوا عرب مع أن الرسول وآله من أصل العرب
يعني لماذا غالب العرب لايتبعون الرسول وآله عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
 بل وغالب قريش والاشراف ليسوا شيعه
ولماذا الفرس من بين جميع خلق الله هم اكثر الشيعة؟؟

انتهى السؤال الاول وارجو ان تكون الاجابه تكون بالمنطق  بدون نقل الا من القرآن

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اناسأجيبك اخي الكريم

لماذا غالب من يتبع المذهب الشيعي ليسوا عرب؟
لابل على العكس إذا كنت تقصد الفرس لو تعود لأصلهم
ستجد اجدادهم كانو عرب وكما تعلم أن مايقارب 60 بامئه من الفارسيين
ساده اي انهم من  ولد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله والرسول >ص<
كما تعلم عربي اي ان الساده  عرب
ولاكن من مكان إلى مكان تختلف اللغات وبل حتى الالوان تختلف
في بعض الدول.
لماذا غالب العرب لايتبعون الرسول وآله عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
بل وغالب قريش والاشراف ليسوا شيعه؟؟
على ايام الرسول صلى الله عليه واله لم يكن
هناك شيء اسمه سنه وشيعه بل كلهم كانو يسمون بمسلمين
حتى بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه واله والاختلاف على الخلافه
فقسم صار مع الامام علي عليه السلام وكانو ثله قليله وقسم اخر صار مع
ابو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب <رض> وكانو كثيرون وكما تر نحن الشيعه اقل من السنه منذ ذاك الوقت فلذالك نحن اقل من السنه.
ولماذا الفرس من بين جميع خلق الله هم اكثر الشيعة؟؟
كما أجبتك سابقا..الفرس اكثرهم عرب لو تعود إلى أصلهم
ولاكن اللغه من بلد إلى بلد تختلف فهم اسموهم فرس
والبريطانيين اسموهم انجليز ونحن الخليج اسمنه عرب.
وهذه كل القصه..

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> اناسأجيبك اخي الكريم
> 
> لماذا غالب من يتبع المذهب الشيعي ليسوا عرب؟
> لابل على العكس إذا كنت تقصد الفرس لو تعود لأصلهم
> ستجد اجدادهم كانو عرب وكما تعلم أن مايقارب 60 بامئه من الفارسيين
> ساده اي انهم من ولد الرسول صلى الله عليه واله والرسول >ص<
> كما تعلم عربي اي ان الساده عرب
> ولاكن من مكان إلى مكان تختلف اللغات وبل حتى الالوان تختلف
> في بعض الدول.
> ...



 
اشكرك على اجابتك الوافيه وقد اثرت إشكال ( لونته بالازرق )في داخل ردك فهل تفيدني أفادك الله سبحانه 
وشاكر لك مقدما

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الكريم عبدالكريم1
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالصراحه سؤالك غرررررررييييب جداً 

فأنت تقول بأن غالبية الشيعة هم من غير القرشيين 
فعلى أي مصدر بنيت في كلامك هذا ؟؟
وهل تعرف أخي الكريم بأن أئمة أهل البيت هم 
أصل قريش وفروعها ...من الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ومروراً بإبنته الصديقة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام 
وأبناءها من أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 
وأبناء أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام من زوجته الأخرى أم البنين
وكذلك الصحابة المكرمين فهم أصل قريش وبطونها وأشرف قريش بأكملها أهل بيت النبوة من آل هاشم 

وقد هاجروا وهجّروا الى الأمصار الإسلامية والبلاد البعيدة 
فمنهم من رحّل أو ارتحل الى العراق ومنهم من ذهب إلى أيران (بلاد فارس) ومنهم من بقي في الجزيرة العربيه وهكذا ترى بأن انتشار التشيع من هؤلاء الأشراف سلالة النبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله في جميع البلدان 
وللمعلومية أخي عبدالكريم فإن نسبة الشيعة في العالم تكاد تكون متناصفة بين الشيعة العجم( الفرس زي ما تحب أن تسميهم) وبين القوميات الأخرى من عربية وغيرها 
فوفق إحصاءات رسمية وغير رسمية وموقع الـBBC
يبلغ عدد الشيعة في ايران حوالي الـ47 مليون 
طبعاً ليسوا كلهم من العجم أو (الفرس) بل ما نسبته 
الربع منهم أصولهم وهم عرب اصليون من عدة مناطق غير ايران
ويبلغ نسبة الشيعة العرب في العالم العربي فقط حوالي نفس العدد وبدون إضافة الشيعة في بقية الأقطار الأخرى 

لكن ............لكن .........لكن 

عدد المسلمين السنة في العالم حسب تقرير الـBBC

بأبسط مثال أكبر أقلية مسلمة هي في الهند ويبلغ تعدادها 
حوالي الـ 150 مليون مسلم 
ويبلغ في الصين حوالي الــ50 مليون مسلم
وفي روسيا حوالي الــ20 مليون مسلم


فهل نقول لماذا أغلب المسلمين السنة في العالم 
هم من هذه الدول ؟؟؟؟؟
فهل الإسلام ينتمي الى قومية محدده 
وهل المسلم العربي يختلف عن المسلم الهندي أو الروسي أو الصيني

فما الإختلاف الا بالتقوى 
* قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : ( يا أيها الناس إنّا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير ) .*

*أم أنك ترمي - وهذا مما فهمته أنا شخصياً من سؤالك الغريب بصراحة -  أخي الكريم إلى أن تثبت الى أن التشيع هو ناشىء من الفرس وهم من ابتكروه وما الى هذه الأقاويل التي تنتشر في أكثر الأماكن والتي لا يقوله - واسمح لي على هذه الكلمة - الا جاهل* 

*وهذه نبذة حول ما يثار بأن بذور التشيع هي -فارسية -* 

*(((*يعزو بعض الباحثين فكرة التشيّع إلى أنّ أكثر الشيعة الأوائل من الفرس، حيث يقول الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة: وفي الحقّ إننا نعتقد أنّ الشيعة قد تأثروا بالأفكار الفارسية حول الملك ووراثته، والتشابه بين مذهبهم ونظام الملك الفارسي واضح. ويزكي هذا أنّ أكثر أهل فارس الآن من الشيعة، وإنّ الشيعة الأولين كانوا
 من الفرس (تاريخ المذاهب الإسلامية: 1/41.)أما أنّ أكثر أهل فارس الآن هم من الشيعة، فهذا صحيح، ولكن فات الشيخ أبو زهرة أنّ معظم أهل فارس قد دخلوا في التشيّع في فترة متأخرة خصوصاً في زمن الدولة الصفوية.
أمّا أنّ الشيعة الأوّلين كانوا من الفرس، فهذا غير صحيح، فإنّ استقراء التاريخ يثبت بشكل قاطع أنّ الشيعة الأوائل كانوا في جلّهم من العرب الأقحاح، وقد أثبت ذلك المؤلفون القدماء، حيث يظهر أنّ التشيّع كان منحصراً في مناطق محدودة من بلاد فارس، وكانت بدايته في مدينة قم، مع العلم أنّ أهل قم كانوا من العرب وليسوا من الفرس!
يقول ياقوت الحموي عن مدينة (قم): إنّها مدينة مستحدثة إسلامية لا أثر للأعاجم فيها، وأوّل من قصدها: طلحة بن الأحوص الأشعري..وأهلها كلّهم شيعة إمامية، وكان بدء تمصيرها في أيّام الحجاج بن يوسف سنة (83 هـ).. ولما انهزم ابن الأشعث ورجع الى كابل منهزماً كان في جملة اُخوة يقال لهم: عبد الله والأحوص وعبد الرحمن واسحاق ونعيم، وهم بنو سعد بن مالك بن عامر الأشعري، وكان متقدم هؤلاء الاُخوة عبد الله بن سعد، وكان له ولد قدريّ في الكوفة، فانتقل منها إلى قم وكان إمامياً، وهو الذي نقل التشيع إلى أهلها فلا يوجد بها سنيّ قط.(معجم البلدان: 7/159.)،كما ويثبت الحموي أنّ التشيع لم يدخل مدينة الري إلاّ في زمن المعتمد العباسي، حيث يقول: وكان أهل الري أهل سنّة وجماعة، إلى أن تغلب أحمد بن الحسن المادراتي عليها، فأظهر التشيّع وأكرم أهله وقرّبهم، فتقرب الناس إليه بعد تصنيف الكتب في ذلك، فصنّف له عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم كتاباً في فضائل أهل البيت وغيره، وكان ذلك في أيام المعتمد، وتغلّبه عليها في سنة (275 هـ)(المصدر السابق: 3/121)
والمقدسي يؤكد أنّ الغالب على أهل فارس هو المذهب الحنفي والشافعي، ولم يشر إلى وجود للتشيع بينهم في زمنه، حيث يقول: ولم أر السواد الأعظم إلاّ من أربعة مذاهب: أصحاب أبي حنيفة بالشرق، وأصحاب مالك بالمغرب، وأصحاب الشافعي بالشاش وخزائن نيسابور، وأصحاب الحديث بالشام ـ وبقية الأقاليم ممتزجون والغلبة ببغداد للحنابلة والشيعة... وبالكوفة الشيعة إلاّ الكناسة فانها سنّة ـ وفي الموصل حنابلة وجلبة للشيعة.(أحسن التقاسيم: 136/142.) وينقل لنا ابن الفقيه نصاً مهمّاً على لسان محمد بن علي قائد الثورة العباسية على الاُمويين، وهو يوصي أفراد تنظيمه بما يجب عمله، ويقسّم لهم المناطق التي تصلح للعمل فيها لبثّ دعوتهم، فيقول: أمّا الكوفة وسوادها فشيعة عليّ وولده، وأمّا البصرة وسوادها فعثمانية تدين بالكفّ، وتقول: كن عبد الله المقتول ولا تكن عبد الله القاتل، وأما الجزيرة فحرورية مارقة وأعراب أعلاج، ومسلمون في أخلاق النصارى، وأمّا أهل الشام فليس يعرفون إلاّ آل أبي سفيان وطاعة بني مروان وعداوة راسخة وجهل متراكم، وأمّا مكة والمدينة فقد غلب عليها أبوبكر وعمر. ولكن عليكم بخراسان، فإنّ هناك العدد الكثير والجلد الظاهر، وهناك صدور سليمة وقلوب فارغة لم تتقسمها الأهواء ولم يتوزعها النحل، وهم جند لهم أجسام وأبدان ومناكب وكواهل وهامات ولحى وشوارب وأصوات هائلة ولغات فخمة من أجواف منكرة، وبعد فانّي أتفاءل إلى المشرق والى مطلع سراج الدنيا ومصباح الخلق.(مختصر كتاب البلدان: 315.)وقد اعترف الكثير من المستشرقين والباحثين المعاصرين بهذه الحقيقة، إذ يقول الدكتور عبد الله فياض: أما الأدلة التاريخية التي تؤيد ظهور التشيّع بين العرب وفي بيئة تغلب عليها الصفات العربية، وهي الكوفة، فأهمها:
أولاً: كان أنصار عليّ الذين أيّدوه في حربه مع خصومه يتكوّنون في الغالب الأعم من عرب الحجاز والعراق، ولم نعثر على اسم فرد ذي أهميّة أو قائد كبير من قوّاد عليّ من كان إيراني الأصل.
ثانياً: كان الذين يكتبون للحسين(عليه السلام) يستقدمونه سنة (60 هـ) للكوفة كلهم ـ كما يظهر من الأسماء التي وردت في الكتاب المنسوب لأبي مخنف ـ من زعماء القبائل العربية الساكنة في الكوفة وسوادها حينذاك.
ثالثاً: كان أنصار سليمان بن صرد الخزاعي في حركة التوابين، كلّهم تقريباً من القبائل العربية المعروفة.(تاريخ الإمامية: 68.) وأكّد على النقطة الأخيرة، المستشرق فلهوزن، حيث قال: اجتمع في النخيلة أربعة آلاف من التوّابين، وكان بينهم عرب من كل القبائل وكثير من القرّاء ولم يكن بينهم أحد من الموالي(الخوارج والشيعة: 194.).
وحول مسألة الخلط بين اتجاهات الفرس النفسيّة وبين ميولهم للتشيع، يقول فلهوزن أيضاً: أمّا أنّ آراء الشيعة كانت تلائم الايرانيين، فليست تلك الملائمة دليلاً عليه، بل الروايات التاريخية تقول بعكس ذلك، إذ تقول: إنّ التشيّع الواضح الصريح كان قائماً أولاً في الدوائر العربية، ثم انتقل بعد ذلك منها إلى الموالي.(المصدر السابق: 240.) وينقل عبد الله الفيّاض عن ماسنيون قوله: إنّ هَمْدان، القبيلة العظيمة الخطيرة ذات الشوكة والقوة كانت شديدة التشيّع.(تاريخ الإمامية، عن خطط الكوفة: 16) ،
سبب آخر:
إنّ من الأسباب التي يتشبث بها بعض الباحثين أيضاً لردّ التشيع إلى الأصل الفارسي، هي قضية زواج الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) من إحدى بنات الفرس، إذ يقول الدكتور مصطفى الشكعة: وهناك برهان آخر يتمثله الذين يقولون بأنّ التشيع بدأ مذهباً سياسياً وليس عقيدة دينية، ذلك هو اجماع الفرس ـ و لايزالون حتى اليومـ على التشيع لآل علي. والمنطق في ذلك أنّ الفرس يعتقدون أنّهم أنسباء الحسين، لأنه تزوج شهر بانو (سلافة) ابنة يزدجر، بعد أن وقعت أسيرة في أيدي المسلمين، ولقد انجبت سلافة عليّاً زين العابدين(رضي الله عنه)، وإذاً فهم أخوال علي، ويمكن الربط بين تحمّسهم لابن ابنتهم وبين تشيعهم، فتشيّعهم والحال كذلك لا يمكن أن يقال إنه تشيّع عقيدة خالصة، بل هو أقرب إلى تشيع العصبية منه إلى تشيّع العقيدة، وتشيع العصبية يساوي تشيّع السياسة، ففكرة التشيّع من ناحية الفرس على الأقل فكرة سياسية خالصة، بل إنّ بعض الفرس قد أعلن انتصاره لعليّ زين العابدين لما يربط بين الفرس وبين بيت الحسين من نسب!(اسلام بلا مذاهب: 173.) إنّ ممّا يؤخذ على كلام الدكتور الشكعة، هو أنّ الشيعة ليسوا كلّهم من الفرس وحدهم حتى يمكن تقبّل تحليله هذا، فإذا كان الفرس يدينون بتشيّعهم إلى رابطة الخؤولة، للنسب بينهم وبين علي بن الحسين وأبيه الحسين(عليه السلام)، فماذا نقول عن الشيعة من غير الفرس، وخاصة العرب الذين كانو يمثّلون لبّ التشيّع قبل دخول الفرس فيه؟!
ومن ناحية اُخرى، فلو كان زواج الحسين(عليه السلام) من سلافة الفارسية هو الدافع للفرس لاعتناق مذهب التشيع، فإنّ الحسين(عليه السلام)لم يكن وحده الذي تزوج من أميرة فارسية، فقد كان هناك آخرون أيضاً تزوجوا من الأميرات الفارسيات اللواتي اُسرن وجلبن إلى المدينة، فإنّ عبدالله بن عمر قد تزوج اُخت سلافة وأولدها ابنه سالماً، وإذا كان الحسين (عليه السلام) ابن خليفة المسلمين، فإنّ عبد الله بن عمر كان ابن خليفة المسلمين عمر بن الخطاب السابق في خلافته على خلافة عليّ (عليه السلام).
كما وتزوج محمد بن أبي بكر الاُخت الاُخرى لسلافة وأولدها القاسم الفقيه المعروف. فضلاً عن أنّ محمد بن أبي بكر كان ابن خليفة أيضاً، وأبوه أسبق من أبي عبد الله بن عمر أيضاً في الخلافة.
وقد تمّ زواج الثلاثة في زمن عمر بن الخطاب.(وفيات الأعيان: 1/455 ط بولاق.) من هنا نرى أنّ هذه الحجة داحضة أيضاً، ولا يمكن حمل تشيّع الفرس لهذا السبب غير المنطقي.

ختاماً >>

الذين يحاولون أن يظهروا بأنّ الفرس قد دخلوا التشيّع بهدف هدم الإسلام واعادة الديانة المجوسية الى سابق عهدها، فإنّ عليهم أن يتذكروا أنّ معظم أئمة أهل السنّة كانوا من الفرس، كالبخاري ومسلم والترمذي وابن ماجة وأبي حنيفة وغيرهم من المحدّثين والفقهاء.


وأخيراً أخي أرجوا أن تقرأ ما كتبت بتأن وبحث وليس بإستعجال 
-- ملاحظة :- وضعت لك أخي الكتب التي استقيت منها المعلومات بلون متلف للرجوع اليها اذا أحببت وهي موجودة على النت في مواقعها فابحث عنها إذا أحببت .

وبالله التوفيق 
وصلى الله على النبي الأمي محمد وآله الطاهرين وأصحابه المنتجبين 
الغر الميامين شفعاؤنا يوم الدين من كل بلية وكل ما عملته أيدينا في هذه الدنيا 
بأمر رب العالمين شفاعتهم 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

العزيز / واحد فاضي
اشكر لك اهتمامك

والسؤال جد بسيط في دافعه 
فغالب من أجد في الحرمين من الشيعه هم من إيران وهم لايتكلمون العربية
فهل هذا شئ لايلفت الانتباه؟؟
واما قولك عن اعداد الاقليات المسلمه فهم ليسوا جميعا على السنة كما تعلم ومع ذلك انا اتمنى للجميع ان يدخلوا الاسلام ولست ضد ذلك ولكن العرب هم من نزل بينهم الرسول فلماذا لم يتبعوا التشيع ؟؟؟ اقصد غالبهم 
ولماذا غالب الشيعه هم من فارس تحديدا هذا ماعنيته والفرق واضح جدا في ظني 

اشكر لك اهتمامك 
اللهم دلني على الحق أين كان

تصبحون على خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

الأخ عبدالكريم 1 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
(( أخي الكريم لا معنى لما أوردته أخي بأن الدليل فقط من القرآن الكريم فالسنة النبوية المطهرة أين دورها 
فلذل يجب الإعتماد على ما جاء فيها من مصادرها المعتبرة 
-الزام المرء ما ألزم به نفسه من مصادره هو 
فصحيح مسلم والبخاري وغيرها من المعتبرات وأمهات الكتب مصدر للإخوة السنة 
والكافي والكليني وغيرها من مصادر الشيعة 
وع العلم بأن كل ما خالف القرآن وجاء به بنص صريح يضرب به عرض الحائط ،ولا ينقص ذلك من صاحب الكتاب )) 
بالنسبة لتساؤلك عما كان عليه المسلمون في زمن الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  
ومن بعده في بدايات عصر الخلافة 
_ماذا كان هناك ؟؟ اريد معتقدهم بالضبط هل تعرف ؟؟_ 
كان معتقد الصحابة والمسلمون قسمين 
قسم يأخذ بتعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله 
بحذافيرها ولا يناقش فيها 
فهي بلسان من لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى 
ولا يسأل الرسول لماذا وكيف وغير ذلك  
والقسم الآخر يتردد في التسليم بأوامر الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله ويرد ما يقول الى كونه إما بشر أو هو وحي من رب العالمين  
ويظهر ذلك جلياً في عدة روايات 
منها 
--
لقد أدّت جرأة بعض الصحابة على أوامر النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله) وتعليماته، الى استفحال الظاهرة حتى تكوّنت قناعة لدى البعض بأنّهم ملزمون باتّباع النبيّ(صلى الله عليه وآله) فيما يبلغهم من الوحي عن الله سبحانه، وفيما يتعلق باُمور العبادة فقط، أما الاُمور التي تتعلق بالقيم الاجتماعية الموروثة، أو ببعض العادات والأعراف، أو حتى فيما يتعلق باُمور التنظيم السياسي وشكل نظام الحكم من بعد النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله)، فقد رأوا أنّ من حقّهم أن يبتّوا فيها بأنفسهم وأن يخالفوا النصوص النبويّة إذا ماتصوروا أنّ المصلحة في غيرها. وقد ظهر ذلك جليّاً في موقفهم من تأمير اُسامة بن زيد، رغم أنّ النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله)كان هو الذي قد ولاّه قيادة الجيش وعقد له اللواء بيديه الشريفتين، فإنّ ذلك لم يمنع بعض الصحابة من الاعتراض على فعل النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله)، والطعن في إمارة اُسامة زعماً منهم أنّ حداثة سنّه لا تؤهّله لكي يتأمّر على مشيخة المهاجرين والأنصار، وفيهم أمثال أبي بكر وعمر وأبي عبيدة وغيرهم( الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد: 2/190، تاريخ اليعقوبي: 2/74 ط بيروت، الكامل لابن الأثير: 2/317، شرح نهج البلاغة لابن أبي الحديد المعتزلي: 1/53، السيرة الحلبية: 3/207، السيرة النبوية لدحلان بهامش السيرة الحلبية: 2/339، كنزالعمال: 5/312، انساب الأشراف: 1/474، ترجمة اُسامة من تهذيب تاريخ دمشق.)!
حتى خرج النبيّ(صلى الله عليه وآله) مغضباً، فصعد المنبر وهو في مرضه الشديد وقال:
"أيّها الناس، ما مقالة بلغتني عن بعضكم في تأميري اُسامة؟! ولئن طعنتم في تأميري اُسامة، لقد طعنتم في تأميري أباه من قبله، وأيمُ الله إنّه كان لخليقاً بالإمارة، وإنّ ابنه من بعده لخليق بها"(الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد: 2/190، تاريخ اليعقوبي: 2/74 ط بيروت، الكامل لابن الأثير: 2/317، شرح نهج البلاغة لابن أبي الحديد المعتزلي: 1/53، السيرة الحلبية: 3/207، السيرة النبوية لدحلان بهامش السيرة الحلبية: 2/339، كنز العمال: 5/312، انساب الأشراف: 1/474، ترجمة اُسامة من تهذيب تاريخ دمشق، وانظر المغازي للواقدي: 3/1119.).
وعلى الرغم من تشديد النبيّ(صلى الله عليه وآله) أوامره بالتعجيل ببعث اُسامة، فقد ظلّ الناس يتثاقلون عنه حتى توفي النبي(صلى الله عليه وآله) قبل أن يغادر البعث مواقعه في الجرف، بل وكاد البعث أن يُلغى، أو على الأقل يُغيّر أميره(تاريخ الطبري: 3/226، الكامل: 2/335، السيرة الحلبية: 3/209.).

وكما قال لك أخي عاشق الزهراء لم يتم تقسيم المسميات في ذلك العهد بل كانوا كلهم مسلمين (فقط مسلمين ) 

ولك خالص التحيات

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

_ماذا كان هناك ؟؟ اريد معتقدهم بالضبط هل تعرف ؟؟_
خيي عبد الكريم كما قلت لك سابقا لم يكن لهم معتقد بل كانو كلهم يسمون بمسلمين
ولم يكن هناك شيعي ولا سني بل كانو كلهم مسلمين ويسمون بالمسلمين ومعتقدهم الاسلام فقط لاغير ذالك.

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

الكريم / واحد فاضي
انا لم انفي التشريع بالحديث بل قلت لانجعله محور الحديث فالاحاديث لها درجات فمنها مايصل للضعيف والموضوع وهذه لاتؤخذ عندنا بها الاحكام
فيما أعرف ( على قدي )
فأسئلتي إنما هي من المنطق وليس لها دخل بالنصوص واتكلم فقط عن المشهور والمعلوم بالضرورة
ومادام الحديث بدأ بالتعمق فيلتني أعرف متى بدأ مذهب التشيع وذلك أنه كما تقولون لم يكن هناك شيعة في صدر الاسلام

وعن حديث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه هل ورد شئ عن الامام علي رضي الله عنه من هذه القصة ؟؟ ولماذا لم يؤمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ؟؟

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> _ماذا كان هناك ؟؟ اريد معتقدهم بالضبط هل تعرف ؟؟_
> خيي عبد الكريم كما قلت لك سابقا لم يكن لهم معتقد بل كانو كلهم يسمون بمسلمين
> ولم يكن هناك شيعي ولا سني بل كانو كلهم مسلمين ويسمون بالمسلمين ومعتقدهم الاسلام فقط لاغير ذالك.



طيب اذا كانوا فقط مسلمين ولم يكن هناك مذهب الامامية فما هو حال الصحابة الذين ماتوا قبل ظهور التشيع ؟؟
وهل كان إيمانهم ناقص بكونهم ليسوا شيعة 
رضي الله عنهم وارضاهم 
بعبارة أوضح هل استطيع ان اموت على معتقد من مات في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل ظهور الشيعة
وأكون بذلك مؤمن بالله ورسوله ومحبا لآل البيت على رسولنا وعليهم السلام

؟

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
  اليوم الثلاثاء صبا حا  صبحكم الله بالخير اخواني اخواتي جميعا 

في الحقيقة لم يلفة انتباهي الاخ عبد الكريم بدخوله هنا
وسؤاله  الذي كما اسلف الاخ التونسي (غير بريئ)
 وفيه شيئ  وما اغا ضني في الحقيقة انه كما للاسف بدا فع وآخر انجررتم خلفه  والواقع ان من يبحث عن الحقيقة
ليس هذا اسلوبه
 أعزائي ربما أكون بعيدا عنكم ولا كن كما هو في الطبري وبن الاثير واليعقوبي  معا وية لما أراد قتل مالك الاشتر وعلم انه لايقدر على مثلها منازلة منه ومن فرسانه
 وعلم انه يحب العسل  (دس له سم في العسل وهو في طريقه لمصر)
 قد يغرينا احيا نا لمع السراب ولا كنه يزيدنا ظمأ
 الاسئلة التي طرحها عبد الكريم  أسئلة مكررة معروفة لدينا جميعا  ومعروف من يروجها وهي ليست لطالب حق أبدا بل لمنا كف وهذا العبد الكريم اذا كان صادقا  
 فاليجيبني اولا 
لماذا جميع أئمة المذا هب السنيه ابو حنيفه  ومالك 
 واحمد  والشافعي   هم من غيرا لعرب
 لما ذا روات الحديث وأصحاب الكتب المعروفة في تصنيفه  هم غير عرب
 لما أبرز علماء ابناء السنة والجما عة المتقدمين هم غير
       عرب
لما المصنفين في شتى العلوم الاسلا ميه هم مسلمون 
                غير عرب
 لما اكثيرية العلماء البارزين في شتى المعارف السلاميه
  والعقلية والطبيه الاسلا ميه هم مسلمون غير عرب
  لما ذا اغلب اصحاب الثورات الا صلا حية حتى في الوطن العربي هم مسلمون غير عرب
  لما ذا المجا هدين الذين قا دوا الحملا ة ضد الغزاة والمعتدين على الدولة الاسلا ميه  هم قا دة مسلمون غير عرب امثال صلا ح الدين  والظا هر بيبرس
 ألم يخدم هؤ لاء الاسلام كل على قدر عزمه ومسؤ ليته
  اذا الدين لا هوية له ولا منزع لأصوله لأنه من الله الى عباد الله  وكل يتعبد الله بما وصله 
 والوا جب عليه هذا السا ئل ان يسئل ما هي أصول المذهب  عندكم وأدلتكم عليها  لاعن شخوص الشيعة
 يقول الامام علي  أعرف الحق تعرف أهله
  أي أبحث عن الحق ولا تبحث عن أهل الحق لان أهل الحق أمثلة قد تخطئ في تقديرها وقد تصيب ولا كن الحق لا تخطئ فيه 
 علما ان الجا هل بالشيئ لا يجا دل فيه والعالم اذا أستشكل عليه أمر ير جع للمصادر الصحيحة المعتبرة
 وهذه الابتسامة التي نعرفها  يجب ان لا تدخلنا في 
 أحا ديث عقيمه 
  واذا كان كما يقول انه شا هد اللا مستقلة  وطرحها لاشك ان تا بعها با حثا فيجب ان يسئل عن ما هو اعمق 
  وابعد لا عن امور جدلية يذهب فيها النقاش الى مسا حات مجهولة
 وسوف اسئل الاخ سؤال بعيد  قريب 
 هل قرأة توا ريخ الامم البا ئدة والحا ضرة ؟
 اذا كان جوابك بنعم
 هل قرأة فيها الحركات التا بعة للا ديان ؟
 اذا كن جوابك بنعم
 هل رئيتها قلة او كثيرة وهل رئيتها مر ضي عنها  
 وهل رئيت كيف عوا قبهم وأعدا ئهم امس واليوم
 ارجو ا ان تقرأ وتجيب ولن يكفيك في ذالك أقل من الشهرين او الثلا ثة اذا لم تقرأ
 هذا وجزيل شكري وامتناني لا خواني واخواتي هنا 
     ولك ايها المعا نق المسجدين الكريمين سل الله ان 
   يريك طريقه ايا كان فقد نكون مخطئين ويكون غيرنا مصيب  ولا كننا الان متيقنين بما نحن فيه وعليه

 وفقتم لكل خير جميعا وابعد الله عنكم جميع الشرور

 خا دمكم بو كوثر                            ابتسم تسعد

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليوم الثلاثاء صبا حا صبحكم الله بالخير اخواني اخواتي جميعا 
> 
> في الحقيقة لم يلفة انتباهي الاخ عبد الكريم بدخوله هنا
> وسؤاله الذي كما اسلف الاخ التونسي (غير بريئ)
> وفيه شيئ وما اغا ضني في الحقيقة انه كما للاسف بدا فع وآخر انجررتم خلفه والواقع ان من يبحث عن الحقيقة
> ليس هذا اسلوبه
> أعزائي ربما أكون بعيدا عنكم ولا كن كما هو في الطبري وبن الاثير واليعقوبي معا وية لما أراد قتل مالك الاشتر وعلم انه لايقدر على مثلها منازلة منه ومن فرسانه
> وعلم انه يحب العسل (دس له سم في العسل وهو في طريقه لمصر)
> ...



 
*اتفق مع اخي بو كوثر في الي قاله* 

*كنت شاكة من البداية لكن وضعت حسن النية* 

*ولكني تأكدت من ردوده الباقية* 

*ففضلت المتابعه من بعيد* 

*وان شاء الله اكون على خطأ* 

*ويكون مجرد ظن فقط لا غير*

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

ياأيها الناس أنا مستعد أن اكشف شخصيتي لتروا أني غير ملتزم تماما حتى بمذهبي وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي 
وأيضا انا لم ادرس الشريعة وغير ذلك فأنا لم اناقش في المذهب ولم أسب أحدا وإنما ذكرت ماطرأ على بالي من اسئلة كما ترون انها لاتتعلق بالنص النقلي ولكن  بالمنطق العقلي فإن أثار تساؤلي هذا لديكم حساسية معينه فقد رحبت منذ البداية بأن تقولوا لي توقف وسأكتفي بالاستماع إلى المنتدى من بعيد
ولكني اعتقد أن اي انسان لابد وأن سبب اتباعه لدين معين هو الاقتناع التام والبحث عن الحقيقة وذا سبب نقاشي معكم وإني منذ دخولي بينت طريقتي وأنا اعلم أن النقاش قد يدخلني  في معمعة التعصب فلذا بادرت بالانسحاب قبل البدء 
وبالنسبة لي أرى اني اطلب الحق وإلا فكل انسان يرى انه على الحق بل حتى الكفار الذين يزعمون انهم نصارى او يهود يقولون انهم على حق فكيف بمن يستدل بالقرآن العظيم 
فهو بذلكم أولى


بالنسبه للنقطة التي ذكرتم حول كون أئمة السنة من العجم فلم أعلم ذلك إلا منكم ونحن نرى إمامنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله والصحابة الاطهار ومن بعدهم كل عالم متبع للحق وكل عندنا يؤخذ من قوله ويرد عليه الا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما ثبت صحته فهو اليقين بلا ريب
وأنا أدين لله بأنه لافرق بين عربي وعجمي إلا بالتقوى
وأما سؤالي لماذا اكثر الشيعة من الفرس فأنا لم أقل ماذا أئمتهم من الفرس بل قلت لماذا غالب الشيعة من الفرس وهناك فرق 
وسألت لماذا العرب ليس اكثرهم شيعة

عموما اذا هذا السؤال ضايقكم
فلننتقل للذي بعده 
واذا انا ضايقتكم فقولوا لي وأنا عند وعدي إن شاء الله
واللهم إهدنا للحق يارب قولوا آمين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

السلام عليكم 
أخي بوكوثر
ربما كلامك صحيح 
بل كلامك صحيح
ولاكن يجب علينا ان نيجيبه
وأنا كنت أعلم بنواياه ولاكن
كنت اجيبه لكي يعلم اننا على حق
وربما بأسألته الغريبه يهتدي إلى دين الحق
ولاننا هزمناه بالاحاديث طلب منا أن لا نأتيه
بأدله من الاحاديث إلا من القرأن نحن نعلم
نواياه ولاكن ليس من طباعنا وأخلافنا التي ربونا عليها اهل البيت عليهم السلام أن إذا
جائنا سائل نرده هاكذا علمنا أهل البيت عليهم السلام
قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام<كونو زينا لنا ولا تكونو شينا علينا>
أشكرك أخي بوكوثر و على كلامك الرائع
تحياتي لك..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اخي عبد الكريم 1*

*تفضل اعرض اسئلتك وان شاء الله اخواني الاعضاء راح يجابونك بما يشبع فضولك* 

*( وقلت  هذا ظن فأني لا اعلم بالغيب  )*

*وان شاء الله يفيدونك اخواني الاعضاء*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*أخي عبد الكريم..*
*أيا كان توجهك، فأني أستغرب سؤالك لماذا اكثر الشيعة من الفرس وليس من العرب.*
*وما دخل المعتقد في القوميه؟*
*أو من من هؤلاء، وهم من أئمة الحديث كان عربيا: البخاري ومسلم وأبو داوود والنسائي وابن ماجه و ...* 
*أخي .. أذا أردت أن تتوجه إلى معتقد ما، أيا كان هذا المعتقد .. فابحث فيه وتناسى أتباعه..* 
*أم رضيت بأن تكون ممن قالو:**(قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ وَاتَّبَعَكَ الأَرْذَلُونَ)* *والله من وراء القصد.*

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

> *أخي عبد الكريم..*
> 
> *أيا كان توجهك، فأني أستغرب سؤالك لماذا اكثر الشيعة من الفرس وليس من العرب.*
> *وما دخل المعتقد في القوميه؟*
> *أو من من هؤلاء، وهم من أئمة الحديث كان عربيا: البخاري ومسلم وأبو داوود والنسائي وابن ماجه و ...* 
> *أخي .. أذا أردت أن تتوجه إلى معتقد ما، أيا كان هذا المعتقد .. فابحث فيه وتناسى أتباعه..* 
> *أم رضيت بأن تكون ممن قالو:**(قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ وَاتَّبَعَكَ الأَرْذَلُونَ)*  
> 
> *اعوذ بالله* 
> ...



 
والله أجل وأعلم
ثم إني كررت مرارا
اني اسأل لماذا العرب وهم من بعث بينهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لم يكونوا أفهم مالمراد بالدين فيتشيعوا

ولم أقل لماذا اسلم الاعاجم 
؟؟؟؟
هناك فرق كبير

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

أخي الكريم انتقل إلى سؤال اخر
وإنشاء الله سنجيبك

----------


## عماد علي

*إستشهدت بآية كريمة أخي وأحب أن أوضح لك ما جاء في تفاسير أهل السنة فيها حتى تعرف أن مصطلح شيعة لم يكن جديدا في صدر الاسلام بل أول من أطلقه رسول الله ص قال تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ }البينة7
أدخل أخي هذا الرابط في تفسير الآية الكريمة* 

*هنا* 

*أما بالنسبة لكونك جاهل في أمور مذهبك وتريد أن تناقش في أمور مذهب أهل البيت ع فأقول حارب هذا الجهل ثم إنطلق وناقش تحتاج للقراءة المتأنية وإن شاء الله تهتدى لما إبتليت به أمة الاسلام.*

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالى
السلام على من اتبع الهدى الاخ عبد الكريم1
تقولون
ياأيها الناس أنا مستعد أن اكشف شخصيتي لتروا أني غير ملتزم تماما حتى بمذهبي وأسأل الله أن يغفر لي 
وأيضا انا لم ادرس الشريعة وغير ذلك فأنا لم اناقش في المذهب ولم أسب أحدا وإنما ذكرت ماطرأ على بالي من اسئلة كما ترون انها لاتتعلق بالنص النقلي ولكن بالمنطق العقلي فإن أثار تساؤلي هذا لديكم حساسية معينه فقد رحبت منذ البداية بأن تقولوا لي توقف وسأكتفي بالاستماع إلى المنتدى من بعيد
ولكني اعتقد أن اي انسان لابد وأن سبب اتباعه لدين معين هو الاقتناع التام والبحث عن الحقيقة وذا سبب نقاشي معكم وإني منذ دخولي بينت طريقتي وأنا اعلم أن النقاش قد يدخلني في معمعة التعصب فلذا بادرت بالانسحاب قبل البدء))
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..............  ..............هههههههههههههههههههههههه
غريب امركم
كيف انت يا اخي غير ملتزم حتى بمذهبك؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.............  ..............ههههههههههههههههههههه
اخي تريد ان تبين لنا انك انسان مظلوم وتريد ان تنسحب اذا ازعجتنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.............  ......ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخي اشعر بالحزن والالم  عندما تقول بالمنطق العقلي انما لا يتعلق بالنص
هل المنطق العقلي قادر ان يستوعب كل الغيبيات؟؟
على منطق عقلي تتكلم ؟
عن عدالة الصحابة؟
عن خروج طلحة وعائشة؟
عن مظلومية الزهراء؟
عن عكام بني امية وبني العباس؟
عن...عن ............عن؟
ولهذا انصحكم شوف غيرها؟
واعلمكم ان المؤمن يرى بنور الله
يا.................................
وتلك الامثال نضربها للناس
مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ [الجمعة : 5]
والفاهم يفهم
يا حكيم؟؟

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الكريم / واحد فاضي







> انا لم انفي التشريع بالحديث بل قلت لانجعله محور الحديث فالاحاديث لها درجات فمنها مايصل للضعيف والموضوع وهذه لاتؤخذ عندنا بها الاحكام
> فيما أعرف ( على قدي )
> فأسئلتي إنما هي من المنطق وليس لها دخل بالنصوص واتكلم فقط عن المشهور والمعلوم بالضرورة
> ومادام الحديث بدأ بالتعمق فيلتني أعرف متى بدأ مذهب التشيع وذلك أنه كما تقولون لم يكن هناك شيعة في صدر الاسلام
> 
> وعن حديث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه هل ورد شئ عن الامام علي رضي الله عنه من هذه القصة ؟؟ ولماذا لم يؤمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ؟؟




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إسمح لي أخي فأنا مستغرب من كل ما تقوله 
وكما أسلف الأخوان أبو كوثر ولا يهونون الباقي

مررره تقول انك تبغى دليل عقلي ومن القرآن بس 
ويوم جبنا الك حتى من الــbbc ما أشوف قلت ولا حاجه ولازلت 
تكرر نفس السؤال ليش أغلب الشيعة هم من الفرس أو العجم 
وليش العرب من صدر الإسلام ما صاروا شيعه 
و .......و...........و

ما أعتقد انك قريت اللي كتبته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بدليل انك لا تزال تكرر نفس السؤال 
وبالنسبه لما تراه في الحرم المكي زاده الله شرفاً 
وعزة 
فكيف حكمت على كل غير العجم هم غير شيعة 
ففيه من كل الدول الإسلامية وليس كل شيعي مكتوب عليه انه شيعي
فلو رأيتنا في بلدنا أتحداك انك تفرق بين شيعي وسني 

- ومرة ثانيه دام اننا جبنا الأحاديث و..ومادام الحديث بدأ بالتعمق 

فل أنت الآن مستعد لمثل ما يتفضل به الإخوة الكرام 
من مناقشة بالمصادر المعتمدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أم لا زلت تريد دليل عقلي فقط ومن القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟
مع العلم بأن القرآن الكريم على مبلغه أفضل الصلاة والسلام 
لا يشرح كل ما بلغ به الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله 
فالصلاة والصيام ذكرت إجمالاً وبصورة عامة في القرآن الكريم 
لكن السنة المطهرة هي من بينت الأحكام المتعلقة بالدين 

وعن حديث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه هل ورد شئ عن الامام علي رضي الله عنه من هذه القصة ؟؟ 
والله أغرب شيء سمعته منك هذا السؤال 
لييييش ما تبحث 

وثاني حاجة ما القصد من ورود شيء من عدم الورود عن الإمام علي عليه السلام 
في هذا الحديث 
ولماذا لم يؤمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ؟؟

وهل هذا السؤال يتم سؤاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بصراحه إسمح لي على هذا السؤال 
احط عليه مليون علامة استفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عذراً أخي فلسنا هنا لنتحدث بالعموميات وما تشاهده وما ليس تشاهده 
وما تحس به في حياتك 

وطالب الحقيقة لا يأتي بهذا الشكل 

وعذراً مرة ثانية 
هل يمكن أن تجيب على بعض مما طرحه الإخوة 
من أسئلة 
وإعلم أخي عبدالكريم1 بأننا لسنا هنا عاجزين أبداً عن الجواب عليك بأي طريق تريد 
لكننا نستغرب منك ما طرحته وما تؤمن به 

فأنت لست متعمقاً في الدين - زي ما تقول - ومع هذا تريد النقاش 

فنصيحتي لك أخي ....ما هكذا تورد الإبل 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

أخوتي الاعزاء  ان ما يتبين من الاخ 
 من توهان وتخبط  دليل على عدم المنهجية 
 في ما يبتغيه ان طالب الحق لا  يخبط في البيداء خبط
عشواء بل ير كز على  ما يطلب 
 وعبد الكريم  أراه  هنا لأثارة بعض العوارض التي تشغلنا به    وأرا في الحقيقة اذا لم ينتهج منهجا
 سليما لا نقول علميا في النقاش عن أصل الموا ضيع 
 الخلا فية وليس القفز على الحواجز التي صنعو ها
 حتى نلا حقهم  في القفز عليها
  جاء على لسانه انه لم يقرا ولا يعلم عن مذهبه شيء
 وانه اول مرة يسمع بانهم غير عرب 
 هلا سمع قول الرسول الموجود في كتب الحديث المدرسية (  لا فضل لعربي على اعجمي الا بالتقوى)
 وهل هو لم يقرا في الكتب المدرسية  مسئلة الخلاف
 وبأن علي لم يبايع الا بعد ثلاث 
 اخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء   
  ان هذا الرجل كما يقول الشاعر
 كالعيس في البيداء يقتلها الضما 
                                 والماء فوق ظهورها محمول
 عبد الكريم هل العقل الذي تطالبنا بالرضوخ اليه
 عقلك ام العقل الشرعي المعروف عند المسلمين عا مة
 وهل تئويل الآيات  بما ينا سب عقلك او بما يناسب
 عقل الشرع    واذا كنت تجهل أقل الامور 
 كيف اذا كذبنا عليك وقلنا هذه الاية منسوخة
 وهذا الحديث موضوع وهذه الرواية غير صحيحة
  وهذا الراوي كذاب وهذا الكتاب غير موثوق به
 انت بسؤالك تريد ان تقول ان التشيع لم يكن في عصر الصحابة  ولا كنه مبتدع  كما يذهب بعض الاغبياء
 الذين أصمهم الحقد وأعمى قلوبهم 
 كما اسلف الاخ المبجل  التونسي رفع الله قدره وأعزه
 أذهب وتعرف على مذهبك لا نقول على دينك كما أخطئة
  ومن ثم  حياك الله في مسا جلة حرة  يمتاز فيها النور عن الظلمة   أما وأنت تدعي الجهل حتى بمذهبك 
 وتردد ان رواد المذاهب والذين تسمت بأسما ئهم لهم
 رئيهم  واجتها دهم  فهاذه وابيك  لكنة نعرفها 
 وأنشودة مجتها الاسماع 
 وهي وحقك الاسلا مي كذبة القرون لو تبصرة ورا جعة
 والواقع يخا لفها  بأبسط الامور خذ عندك 
 اول مثال وناهيك 
 لما تو في الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه اذا شاء
 واختلف المسلمون في من يخلفه  وكانت وصيته ان تحصر في ستة نفر وقسمهم لعلمه بشيء ما 
جعل الميزان في ها اثنان  وهو يدعي ان الجميع عدول
 ولا كن............. ما يهمني  ما قالوه لعلي عليه السلام
 نبا يعك على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وسنة الشيخين
 ورفض  وكانو ينتظروها  وكانت وصية عمر 
  هل للشيخين سنة  تخالف الرسول حتى تكون شرطا 
  وهذا ما عليه اليوم  مذهبك المقدس
  سنة السلف الصالح الذي يجب ان يبقى مصون 
 فأين العقل المنشود هداك الله    
 جاء في الصحاح انت  يا  علي وشيعتك في الجنه على
 كراسي من نور 
 لعلي شيعة  يشير اليها صاحب الرسالة
 هل كانو المسلمين يومئذ  المتواجدين في المدينه 
 خليط من العرب والعجم والحبش والديلم وشتى صنوف البشر   او كانو عرب فقط  
ان قلت خليط فقد أجبة والرسول مدح شيعة علي 
 وان قلت عرب  الزمة نفسك الحجة  
 مع المراعاة ان الرسول حين قال شيعة علي    
 يعني ان هنا ك شيعة  لغير علي 
 كذالك تعطينا أشارة بأن الامر ليس فقط في الوجود بل يوجد صراع  سواء كان ظاهرا او خفي 

بعد ان با يع الناس لعلي  بعد مقتل عثمان
 وأبى معاويه  أضحك   وعدد  معاوية يجتهد يا له من عذر   المهم  
 كان في معسكر علي اكثر من سبع مائة صحابي
 هل هؤ لاء شيعة واذ كانو غير شيعة ما تصنفهم انت 
 في مقابل الذين حاربوه في معسكر معاويه 
 اخوتي ان الحديث مع هؤ لاء لايئتي بطا ئل بالذات اذا كان في مثل هذا الاسلوب  (اللي ايطمر) 
 وانا  اقترح على الا خوان والاخوات تحديد منهجيه اذا كان لا بد من مجا رات هذا المتسائل الوا ثق
 والبحث في أصول العقيدة اي أصول المذهب الذي 
 يسئل عنه  والا وقتنا اراه أثمن بكثير من العب على الحبال نشدها ونرخيها    
  اخواني واخواتي 
 وفقكم الله لكل خير وابعد عنكم جميع الشرور

خا دمكم بو كوثر                             ابتسموا تسعدوا

----------


## عبد الكريم 1

كنت صادق معكم منذ البداية
وكم كنت اتمنى ان اجد بينكم ضالتي 
واليوم بعد هجومكم ذهبت لأحد مشايخ مذهبنا وهوبالاصح طالب علم فدلني على طلب العلم لكي اعرف الدين الحق
فقلت له ماوقر في قلبي فأجابني والحمد لله


وقد تبين من كلامكم انه ليس لكم رغبة في الحديث معكم في هذا الموضوع
وقد أصر احدكم بان انسحب إذا شئت 
فالحمد لله
قد بذلت السبب في فهم ماتعتقدون 
فلم اجد 
وسأبدأ إن شاء الله بدراسة متعمقة لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة لأنه هو الذي كان موجود منذ بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
اما مذهب الشيعة فليس له وجود مع وجود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد قال الله تعالى { الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلاَمَ دِيناً} 

فلذا ومع اسئله كثيرة جدا منها خطرت على بالي كنت اتمنى اجد لها عندكم أجابات شافيه 
ولكن

ومثالها


كيف يسمي على رضي الله عنه وابناءه من بعد
اسماء ابوبكر وعمر وهذا ثابت في التاريخ؟؟؟



إن كان ابو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما لايستحقان فلماذا اراد الله ان يكون قبرهما بجانب قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى قيام الساعة؟؟؟؟


ثم لماذا يحمل المسلمون في كل مكان راية التوحيد ويحمل الشيعة رايه مكتوب عليها الحسن أو الحسين رضي الله عنهما


لماذا المجاهدون في سبيل الله تراق دمائهم في بلاد المسلمين دفاعا عن الدين
والشيعة تراق دمائهم في الحسينيات
؟؟؟
بصراحه لاني اعرف من تعصب البعض اني لن اجد اجابات لانهم يفترضون سوء النية ولا ادري اذا كانوا معتقدين مايفعلون لماذا لايجيبون فقط بدون افتراض سوء النية
يعني لو أحد سئل مسلم لماذا تجاهد لقال لان الجهاد فيه نصر الدين (( واعلم ان هناك من اخطأ بسم الجهاد ))
ولكن من يريق دمه في الحسينيات كيف يقنع غيره بالعقل وليس بالاحاديث الموضوعه بأن مايفعلونه هو من الدين

وهكذا
عموما
حبيت ابين رأيي ولماذا قلت ماقلت والله يتولانا واياكم
وعلى فكره ترى الشيخ اللي سئلته اخبرني ان هناك شيعة كثير يعتبرون مسلمين وان الروافض قليل والحمد لله


هذا هو ماعندي
وللاسف مادفعني للكتابه وهو حسن الخلق وجدت في المنتدى من أضر به


اٍسال الله لنا ولكم الهداية والتوفيق ودخول جنة عرضها كعرض السماء والارض 

وأرجو من الاشراف اغلاق الموضوع حيث لاعودة لي الا بعد طلب العلم الشرعي من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة أن شاء ربي
أسال الله العظيم ان يفتح على قلبي وقوبكم من نوره وبركته وهداه وأن يرزقني وإياكم الاخلاص في القول والعمل له وحده إقتداءا بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال الله عز وجل
{مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً }الفتح29

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالت قدرته
الحمد لله..........الحمد لله..................الحمد لله..........................الحمد لله.................الحمد لله
لقد  عرفناك يا اخون الغالي عبد الكريم1
اسطوانة مشروخة تعاد في كل منتدى
المسكنة والتمسكن
هذا الطرح فات وما عد يوكل خبز يا اخونا
وأما ذكر الاخر اية فيلكم هذا على الحساب
((قال الله تعالى {مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا} سورة الفتح – 29 .



ما فتئ أهل السنة و الجماعة يستدلون بهذه الآية الكريمة على عدالة جميع الصحابة مع أن الآية لم تذكر لقب الصحابة بل قالت ( و الذين معه ) , فما معنى " الذين معه "  ؟ .



الاحتمال الأول : المقصود الذين معه في المدينة , و هذا باطل إذ معه في المدينة الصحابة و المنافقون و اليهود أيضاً و لا شك أن هذه الصفات لا تشمل جميع هؤلاء .

الاحتمال الثاني : المقصود الذين معه في المسجد , و هذا باطل أيضاً إذ معه في المسجد الصحابة و المنافقون أيضاً و لا شك أن هذه الصفات لا تشمل المنافقين .

الاحتمال الثالث : المقصود من (( مع )) هو النصرة , كما قال الله تعالى { فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ}  سورة محمد – 35 . و هذا يعني أن الآية تشمل جميع من ينصر رسول الله – صلى الله عليه و آله – سواء في حياته أو بعد رحيله إلى جوار ربه , فالآية لا تخص الصحابة .

و ربما يقال بأن المقصود هم الذين مع رسول الله و نصروه  وقت نزول الآية , و ذلك في سبيل محاولة تخصيص الآية بالصحابة , و لكن نتيجة ذلك هو عدم شمول الآية للصحابة الذين أسلموا بعد نزول هذه الآية , فتأمل .

و الخلاصة : هناك صحابة أسلموا بعد نزول هذه الآية فهم وقت نزول الآية لم يكونوا مع الرسول (( و الذين معه ))  , فهل هم داخلون في هذه الآية أم لا ؟ .

إن قال أهل السنة نعم . قلنا لهم ما الدليل عليه ؟ و لماذا لا يدخل بنفس الدليل ضمن هذه الآية بقية المؤمنين الذين نصروا الدعوة  المحمدية إلى يوم القيامة . 
سؤال لكم:
س : يلاحظ أن بعض الشخصيات تسارع إلى إنكار فضائل أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب – عليه السلام – و ذلك إما بتضعيف السند , و إما بتحوير معاني الأحاديث . فلماذا يبغضون علياً ؟ .


ج : صحيح مسلم - الحديث رقم 113

حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏وأبو معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏واللفظ له ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏أبو معاوية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عدي بن ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زر ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏علي ‏ والذي فلق الحبة وبرأ النسمة إنه لعهد النبي الأمي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلي ‏ ‏أن لا يحبني إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضني إلا منافق 
اخي واليكم كرة في ملعبك
قال المعاند : 

أخرج البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما ، والترمذي في سننه وصحَّحه ، والنسائي في سننه ، و أحمد في المسند عن ابن عباس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ في حديث ـ قال : ألا وإنه يجاء برجال من أمتي ، فيؤخذ بهم ذات الشمال ، فأقول : يا ربِّ أصحابي. فيقال : إنك لا تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك. فأقول كما قال العبد الصالح : ( وكنت عليهم شهيداً ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم ) صحيح البخاري 6|69 كتاب التفسير ، باب سورة المائدة ، 6|122 سورة الأنبياء ، 8|136 كتاب الرقاق ، باب 45. صحيح مسلم 4|2195 كتاب الجنة ... باب 14 ، سنن الترمذي 5|321 ـ 322 قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح. سنن النسائي 4|117 وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن النسائي 2|449. مسند أحمد 1|235 ، 253. 

وأخرج البخاري عن أبي هريرة أنه كان يحدِّث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يرِد عليَّ يوم القيامة رهط من أصحابيفيُحَلَّون عن الحوض ، فأقول : يا ربِّ أصحابي. فيقول : إنك لا علم لك بما أحدثوا بعدك ، إنهم ارتدوا على أدبارهم القهقرى ./ صحيح البخاري 8|150 كتاب الرقاق ، باب في الحوض . 


ليس في هذه الروايات أنهم كفروا بل أنهم أحدثوا أي ابتدعوا البدع وارتدوا عن السنن والآثار بدليل أنه عرفهم بآثار الوضوء والتحجيل فقال أصحابي أي أصحاب ملتيكما تقول للأحناف في زماننا هذا هؤلاء أصحاب أبي حنيفة وتقول للمالكية هؤلاء أصحاب مالك وهم لم يروهم أو يجالسوهم ألبتّةّ . 



الرد على ذلك : 

1- تفسير ( ارتدوا على أدبارهم القهقرى ) بالارتداد عن السنن والآثار تفسير مرفوض , لأنه إذا كان المقصود هو ترك العمل بالمندوبات فمن الواضح أن ترك المندوب لا يؤدي إلى ردة على الأدبار ولا دخول النار . 

2- من الواضح أن الردة لا تقتصر على الكفر فقط بل إنكار كل ما يعلم ثبوته في الدين بدون شبهة . 

3- كثرة الوضوء والصلاة لا تدل على عدم الردة , كيف والخوارج مثلا كانوا من أكثر الناس عبادة . 

4- تلاوة الآية الكريمة ( وكنت عليهم شهيداً ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم ) دليل على أن المقصودين كانوا معه في حياته و الردة حدثت بعد وفاته . 

5- لم يعهد من الرسول التعبير عما يأتي بعده بأصحابه . بل المعهود هو التعبير بـ " أمتي " . 

6- إذا كان الرسول يعبر عن أمته بصحابته فيجب أن يأتي نفس هذا التفسير في الأحاديث التي تمدح الصحابة فنفسرها بجميع الأمة أيضاً .

----------


## واحد فاضي

وباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان المستخبي 

والله بصراحه وبكل وضوح 

بين ما تكنه في نفسك 

زي ما يقول أخونا العزيز أبو حسن التونسي اسطوانه مشروخه

بصراحه كنت أكتب للأخ عبدالكريم1 لعل وعسى يناقش 
لكن الاخ لم يزد عن سؤال أو سؤالين 

فمن المستغرب ما يقوله الأخ 

وأكثر شيء 
1- (واليوم بعد هجومكم ذهبت لأحد مشايخ مذهبنا وهوبالاصح طالب علم فدلني على طلب العلم لكي اعرف الدين الحق
فقلت له ماوقر في قلبي فأجابني والحمد لله )
من لهجة الكلام وتسلسله يتبين ان الأخ طالب في مدرسة دينية عرف بعض العلم -الله أعلم به- فمن المستغرب من شخص يصف نفسه بأنه مجرد سني مقصر أن يستخدم مثل هذه المصطلحات مثل (وقر في قلبي)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2-(إن كان ابو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما لايستحقان فلماذا اراد الله ان يكون قبرهما بجانب قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى قيام الساعة؟؟؟؟)
وهذه من المصائب التي حلت علينا 
ففاطمة عليها السلام لا تورث ويسلب إرثها 
وأم المؤمنين عائشة تورث 
ويدفن أبوها وصاحبه عندها في بيتها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3-(وعلى فكره ترى الشيخ اللي سئلته اخبرني ان هناك شيعة كثير يعتبرون مسلمين وان الروافض قليل والحمد لله)
لا لا لا ما قصر شيخك ما أدري أنت 
قسمتونا بعد حتى ترضوا نفسكم 
إعلم يا أخ عبدالكريم 1 إن الشيعة كلهم روافض 
وأننا نفتخر بأننا روافض للظلم والبغي والتعصب الأعمى الذي 
ملأ قوب بعض الجهلة ، وأن الرفض ليس مسبة كما تعتقدون 
فهنيئاً لنا الرفض بمعناه 
وهنيئاً لغيرنا النصب بمعناه 

وفي الختام 
لسنا هنا عاجزين عن الرد لكن كما أسلفنا وأسلف الإخوان الكرام 
من يأتي بالمنطق والإحترام والدليل - النقلي - من القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة هو من يريد المعرفة الحقة

والسلام

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

لماذا المجاهدون في سبيل الله تراق دمائهم في بلاد المسلمين دفاعا عن الدين
والشيعة تراق دمائهم في الحسينيات
؟؟؟
قال تعالى<ألا فإن زحب الله هم الغالبون> صدق الله العظيم
هذا دليل يكفي لأصحاب القلوب المريضه التي من أمثالكم
لكي يتعضو وهذا إن اتعضت وتقول أن الشيعة لاتسفك دماهم
إلى باحسينيات والدليل على ان الشيعه يجاهدون في سبيل الله
يكفي أن حزب الله بقيادة السيد حسن نصرالله حفظه الله
مرخ أنف اسرائيل بالتراب وجعلهم يعترفون بهزيمتهم في جميع
وسائل الاعلان وهم يعترفون بهزيمتهم انتم إلي فالحين فيه بس أتراهنون وتفجرون بأنفسكم... أنتم ماذا فعلتم
غير تفجير أنفسكم بمراقد ابناء رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
وتقتلون بشيعة النبي الاكرم وشيعة علي عليه السلام أهذا الجهاد في نظركم
وكلنا نعلم ان من قتل مسلم من دون ذنب
كأنه قتل الناس جميعا وأنتم تقتلون على الهويه دون ذنب فقط لانه شيعي
اهذا الجهاد في سبيل الله في نظركم لاتتكلم بكلام لست أهلا له
فأنت صغير على مواجهت شيعة علي عليه السلام سواء كان عالم
ام جاهل كبير او صغير وتذكر بأن شخص واحد من الشيعه أنقذ
ملايين الناس من طاغيه وهو الامام الخميني رضي الله عنه
وتقول ان دمنا تسفك في الحسينيات لاتقول شيء لا تقدر على
المواجه به تقول كلام ثم تختبأ مثل النساء وهذا دليل على انك
لا تقدر على المواجه 
سلام يامن تدعي الايمان
وكما قال الاخ الكريم واحد فاضي ولا هان الجميع
لسنا هنا عاجزين عن الرد لكن كما أسلفنا وأسلف الإخوان الكرام 
من يأتي بالمنطق والإحترام والدليل - النقلي - من القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة هو من يريد المعرفة الحقة...

----------

